# Locust Plague



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Argentina....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/argentinas-government-fights-plague-of-locusts--naa-associated-press/


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I wonder if the decades of high volume dove shooting has had any impact on the locust population. I saw big pits dug with backhoes to bury the daily bags of American "sportsmen".


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> I wonder if the decades of high volume dove shooting has had any impact on the locust population. I saw big pits dug with backhoes to bury the daily bags of American "sportsmen".


I have not seen that....but I would not be surprised.....that is the fault of the countries that allow such a thing to go on....as we all know, this country is full of low lives that would participate in such a travesty....but please don't call them American Sportsmen....that was a first class television program in the late sixties that was made popular by the late Curt Gowdy whom was a true first class Sportsman. There is nothing sporting about unregulated wholesale slaughter of the Lords' creatures. Dove by the way, are not insectivores....they are 100% granivorous. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I liked Gowdy! Just saw wasteful hunting practices by US citizens. Did not know doves eating habits, I know quail, chukar, pheasants are insect eaters for high protein as peeps.

The only people I could impress my hunting values on were my sons. And it worked!


----------

